# Replacing eMac hard drive?



## Lou Paff (Jan 17, 2005)

Does anyone have a set of instructions or know where to find a set on replacing the hard drive on eMacs? They are really buried in the machine. I believe my machine is the second edition. Thanks, Lou


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Why bother with internal. External 80 is $159. You DO backup of course don't you


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

I have a PDF (somewhere) of the very thing you are looking for, plus I have done this myself - very easy. PM me with your email addy and I'll email it to you, plus you can feel free to ask me any questions you want.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Agreed, it is pretty easy. My brother has done it a few times. Replaces the optical drive and HHD.

He says 20 minutes. Not sure i believe him.


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

I beleive him 20 minutes tops.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

There's a bunch of stuff here on the subject:
http://www.lbodnar.dsl.pipex.com/eMac/eMac-upgrade.html

Scroll to the bottom of the above page url to see pictures.

(Looks like a Jet engine)

Dave


----------

